
Ask HN: Modern, lightweight HTTP load testing tool? - rubberydub
Please recommend a HTTP load testing tool.
======
mtmail
It's not a direct answer, but I bookmarked
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15733910](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15733910)
a while back which has quite a long list of tools.

A couple of weeks later I used one of the recommendations -
[https://artillery.io/](https://artillery.io/) \- for automated load testing
an API. Very happy with the results.

For websites I still use [https://loader.io/](https://loader.io/), it hasn't
been updated in a while (last blog entry from 2015) so I see the risk Sendgrid
might close it in the future. Also loader.io requires a proof (a file with a
md5 hash) to be uploaded which was always additional work (on our API server
which usually doesn't serve static files).

------
programd
[https://github.com/tsenart/vegeta](https://github.com/tsenart/vegeta)

